# Def-Krieger sucht Gilde auf Lordearon



## Roland71 (3. September 2009)

Hallo mein Krieger Roli sucht eine Gilde wo kein Raidzwang herrscht. Da ich leider Schicht arbeite, habe ich nicht immer zeit zum raiden. Ich bin aber gerne bei Raids dabei wenn ich zeit habe und mache dies auch gerne. Habe Schutzskillung als main und offskillung als second. Meine Raiderfahrung ist leider nur auf Nax 10ner, 25ger und ein paar Ulduar 10ner Bosse beschränkt. Freue mich auf Antworten!!


----------



## Cyrisp (4. September 2009)

Hallo Roli,

Wir sind leider auf einem anderen Realm, aber falls Du doch wechselwillig werden solltest, schau doch hier mal rein:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119937

Viele Grüße Anaiya


----------



## Mandarinchen (5. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Auch bei uns wäre noch Platz für einen Krieger. Leider sind auch wir auf eine anderem Server zu Hause.

Wenn du magst, schau einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei! Wir würden uns freuen!


----------



## Trozan (5. September 2009)

Hi Roli !

Wir suchen noch einen Deff-Tank allerdings nur für unsere Raidabteilung. Dabei haben wir eine geringe Pflichtraidbeteiligung aber es gibt eine ^^

Falls Du trotzdem  Interesse hast schau doch mal auf unserer HP vorbei : www.auge-des-phoenix.de

LG Gonomera


----------



## Roland71 (10. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Roland71 (25. September 2009)

/push


----------



## Maijinto (25. September 2009)

Hallo Roli, 
da du pusht, gehe ich davon aus, das du immer noch eine Gilde suchst.
Wir, die Gilde "Staub des Blutes" auf Lordaeron, suchen immer noch ein paar bekloppte, die mit uns das WoW-Universum unsicher machen.
Meld dich doch einfach Ingame bei uns, oder im Forum unter 
http://forum.minusdkp.evilhosting.de/index...39d64825218dc99

Grüße
Maijin


----------



## Roland71 (7. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Roland,

wir hatten uns ja mal kurz unterhalten, also unser Angebot steht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wir sind leider auf einem anderen Realm, aber falls Du doch wechselwillig werden solltest, schau doch hier mal rein:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119937
> 
> ...


----------



## Roland71 (23. November 2009)

/push


----------



## Roland71 (5. Februar 2010)

/push


----------

